

Thoughts on Yahoo BOSS Monetization II - taylorwc
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2010/08/thoughts-on-yahoo-boss-monetization-ii.html

======
ck2
Instead of 3rd party APIs, why not team up with the Gigablast guy who has his
own crawling technology that seems to have the potential of Google's someday
with the right funding.

DuckDuckGo has front-end with weak backend, Gigablast has backend with weak
front-end. It's a perfect match.

------
retube
It's interesting that Gabriel is complaining about lack of support. Does he
really expect support at 4am for a free service?

So far he's had it good: he's built a not-bad quite successful - if niche -
search engine off the back of a multi-billion dollar company who have so far
provided their search api for free. To complain about the lack of support
seems trite.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
My intention was certainly not to complain, and so I added the following
update to the post.

 _Update: in hope that this post does not come across as complaining, I want
to add that I'm very grateful for the BOSS platform. I don't know where I'd be
today without it. At the same time, I'm in a somewhat unique position to
comment on it, and I think the above are valid concerns with regards to
charging for it that could benefit from more public discussion._

For example, if I were to be solely relying on BOSS, the recent 24hr downtime
would have cost DuckDuckGo many users. While I am certainly grateful for the
platform, the reality is that if you want to build a serious search engine on
it, you need reliability because users require their search engines to be
highly available.

While my query volume is certainly lower at night (in the US), it is not by
any means zero as DDG has users worldwide. And I'm sure for other
international BOSS users, their query volume may peak in those CA off-hours.

